# San Diego Pet Friendly Vacation Rentals?



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone in Southern Cal know of a pet friendly vacation rental outfit? My nephew is getting married in San Diego over the Labor Day weekend. 
We would love to take the dogs and share a rental with some family members but I haven't ever done a vacation rental before. I'm not sure it would even be feasible for us with two Havs and a Sheltie, and my sister's yellow Lab. 
All but the Sheltie are crate trained. 
All are house trained, and well behaved, but I'm thinking the Lab might be an issue as well as the number of dogs. Any ideas???


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Check out http://www.vrbo.com. We've had great success finding rental homes on there.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you Kim. I checked out the site and there are many places that are pet friendly. I appreciate the suggestion. I like that they are owner rentals, not corporate rentals. I think owners might be easier to convince that our pups are clean, quiet, and well behaved.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

trueblue said:


> Check out http://www.vrbo.com. We've had great success finding rental homes on there.


Just what I was going to suggest. I use vrbo.com all the time and have had great success. With the economy in a downward turn, I've been able to get reduced prices just by asking also. Something to keep in mind if you use vrbo.com. There is usually a pet fee in addition to the rental price.


----------

